# Recessed lighting problem*[email protected]#[email protected]$#@



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

We had about 40 recessed light installed in a new build we are just finishing. Noticed the other day the recessed lights were on then would go off once they were hot. I know the lights are IC rated and they have insulation around them but shouldn't these perform better than that? I'm concerned what they will be like in the summer when the attic is hot as well. The Electrician claims that this will sometimes happen wtf. Any one got any suggestions. The ones in the bedroom are doing the same.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

The thermal protection switch is opening. I've had it happen too when the insulation is excessive. 

You may have to give them a little breathing room. (Move the insulation slightly away from them)

Some of the other guys may have some better ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ditto RS's comments. But if this is happening with more than one or two of those lights, I suspect that they may have been purchased at a really really good price. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Check two things: The lamp, and the trim.

Make sure the can is rated for the lamp wattage, as well as the trim. Some manufacturers make it complex by allowing a 75w lamp with some trims, but only 60w with others. And some will allow a 75w reflector, but only a 60 or even 40w standard "A" lamp.


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

I pushed back some insulation form the tops of the lights where the thermal sensor is located and this has seemed to do the trick so far. But I'm still sceptical that the summer heat in the attic will affect the lights.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

izzy said:


> I pushed back some insulation form the tops of the lights where the thermal sensor is located and this has seemed to do the trick so far. But I'm still sceptical that the summer heat in the attic will affect the lights.



Why? You don't think the added heat in the attic will affect the heat produced by the lights? This is simple thermodynamics. If it's hotter in the attic, then it's more difficult for the lights to shed their heat. 

After all, don't you get uncomfortable on 100° days as opposed to when it's only 60°?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

This happens often when a bulb is too hot for the fixture. R-bulbs throw heat away from the fixture. A-bulbs concentrate the heat. If someone has temporarily installed 75W or 100W A-bulbs the lights will go on and off with the thermal cutoff as mentioned by rselectric1.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

As said above, correct bulbs with correct trim are important with heat shedding when it comes to these lights.


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why? You don't think the added heat in the attic will affect the heat produced by the lights? This is simple thermodynamics. If it's hotter in the attic, then it's more difficult for the lights to shed their heat.
> 
> After all, don't you get uncomfortable on 100° days as opposed to when it's only 60°?


 
Yes that's exactly what I'm saying if its 60deg now and its 100deg in the summer I'm worried that the problem will return due to the added heat.


----------



## Alectric (Aug 14, 2009)

in addition to all of the above, see if the hight of the plate holding the socket is adjustable, if this is the case lower it as much as you can to be flush with the trim, this will allow to some of the heat from the light bulb itself to go out


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the information. I will try these suggestions and let you know how they worked out when we finish the house out in a few months.


----------

